
Show HN: Mapping Manhattan's vacant storefronts - localtalent
http://www.vacantnewyork.com
======
yodon
Here in Seattle there is at least one group [0] trying to match up artists and
empty storefronts. The goal is to turn vacant storefronts into temporary pop-
up studios for artists. Neighborhoods with lots of working artists are ones
where lots of businesses and stores want to be associated with, but that
success drives up prices and drives out the artists whose presence made the
neighborhoods desirable. This way you get to keep neighborhoods vital and
artistic using only the normal churn of idle storefront spaces.

[0] [https://storefrontsseattle.com](https://storefrontsseattle.com)

~~~
localtalent
Thanks for the link! I've seen similar initiatives here in NY and I love them.
I think it's an excellent complement to some carrots and/or sticks that can
get the spaces filled with more permanent tenants.

